
Intuitive Guide to Angles, Degrees and Radians  - nickb
http://betterexplained.com/articles/intuitive-guide-to-angles-degrees-and-radians/
======
jraines
Ah, geometry -- the only math I ever had some pride in my ability in.

------
bvttf
Holy shit that's what Grad was on all my old calculators.

